# Captain Underpants gets more library complaints then 50 shades of grey.



## Ericthegreat (Apr 16, 2013)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2013/apr/15/fifty-shades-grey-captain-underpants-library-complaints











Loved these books.


----------



## Chary (Apr 16, 2013)

Pfffft. I remember those books. My mom never let me read them.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 16, 2013)

Funny enough, 50 Shades of Grey was originally titled Captain Thunderpants.

...Okay, okay, not true, but can't we just pretend it is anyway?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 16, 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaand BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!

Captain Underpants sales just skyrocketed after everybody getting a blast of nostalgia and all the kids going "I HAVE TO READ THIS!"


----------



## Ericthegreat (Apr 16, 2013)

Chary said:


> Pfffft. I remember those books. My mom never let me read them.


Kind of worth reading at least once, you'll prob still get a laugh or two out of it 

(you can prob read ec one in 30 min or less lol)


----------



## LoloLakitu (Apr 16, 2013)

Come on, these were great! At least I'm in Canada.


----------



## mrtofu (Apr 16, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Sop (Apr 16, 2013)

I remember reading Captain Underpants, how in the world Fiddy Shades of Grey didn't get more complaints than it is beyond me.


----------



## Veho (Apr 16, 2013)

Sop said:


> I remember reading Captain Underpants, how in the world Fiddy Shades of Grey didn't get more complaints than it is beyond me.


The objectability of 50 Shades of Grey isn't so readily apparent. I imagine the majority of the complaints against Captain Underpants are based solely on title and cover. Judging a book by its cover and all that.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 16, 2013)

Veho said:


> The objectability of 50 Shades of Grey isn't so readily apparent. I imagine the majority of the complaints against Captain Underpants are based solely on title and cover. Judging a book by its cover and all that.


 
I'm also sure it has to do with the fact that 50 Shades is explicitly for adults; they know what they're getting.

Captain Underpants is a kids book series, on the other hand, so these complaints probably come from parents who think the books are too rude/gross/etc. for their children.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 16, 2013)

Whaat? My Catholic grade school had these books in its library, they were the fucking bomb when I was younger.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 16, 2013)

Captain underpants and Dav Pilkey had me inspired to be a cartoonist up until I was 16 years old to be quite honest. I loved those books, and had I not changed my mind about being a cartoonist, I'd have thanked Dav one day for being my inspiration~


----------



## Veho (Apr 16, 2013)

What made you change your mind?


----------



## broitsak (Apr 16, 2013)

I loved these books as a kid. They were funny and they helped me kill time when I was bored.
When I went to Palestine, though, I couldn't read them though, because none were there ;-;


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 16, 2013)

If you don't know the contents of the book, and only look at the covers of the two, which would you consider to be more offensive? That's what I think many of the complaints are based on, and those that complained more about 50 Shades of Grey actually know what it's about.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Apr 17, 2013)

Ahhh one of my favourite book series' as a kid.


----------



## earlynovfan (Apr 17, 2013)

Fantastic series. Did anyone ever read the one about the baby?


----------



## nachoscool (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm surprised they never made a movie based of Captain Underpants. I would've watched the crap out of that.


----------



## joelv6 (Apr 18, 2013)

i used to read this when i was small, sad though kuz i never got to finish the series


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 18, 2013)

earlynovfan said:


> Fantastic series. Did anyone ever read the one about the baby?


Super diaper baby?


----------



## Coltonamore (Apr 18, 2013)

I've read all of these books when I was like 9. They were pretty funny as a matter of fact, I used to have the 3rd one. Witch I gave away to tell you the truth.


----------



## earlynovfan (Apr 18, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Super diaper baby?


Yeah!


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 22, 2013)

PORN. 
50 shades of gray is PORN.


----------



## earlynovfan (Apr 22, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> PORN.
> 50 shades of gray is PORN.


WHAT! NO!!


----------

